# Solved: Can't connect IPad to internet thro Netgear Router



## KanSasKid32

I can't connect to theinternet thro my NETGEAR router.. Cable guy told me needed new router found outold works just fine but is like starting all over.. I'm on internet on computer but now I can't get online w/Apple IPad 

1. Gone toSettings 2. Wi-Fi 3. Have choices (a) AcesRouter (is locked) (b) Aces Router-guest (Which is *hi-lited* & checked but can'tget online is NOT locked) (c) Jayhawker (which I inserted somehow, & is the 1 I want to useif possible BUT is locked) & (d) Other Wi-Fi is ON 
If even tho Aces Router-guest is NOT locked & don't need a password I still can't access internet 
 I understand some Wi-Fi networksrequire a password When I tap join It says" I need to check w/the Wi-Fi net workadministrator" 
My questions: WHO is the administrator HOW do I set up a password? WHICH do I use Aces Router-guest 
 Wantto get back on line w.IPad
IPad 2 Version 6.1.2 Cable Connection Cable company says I'm connected 

Will appreciate your time, trouble & help
KanSasKid


----------



## Barpanda

Hi, 

Would it be possible for you to post some screenshots? Thanks.


----------



## KanSasKid32

Thanks for your response but I went ahead & called computer repair man is supposed to be here this PM
I do appreciate your assistance was very kind of you to respond to my plea for help


----------



## Barpanda

Anytime, hope the problem was resolved. 





Cheers!


----------



## KanSasKid32

Surprise!! The problem was w/my modem not my router The adapter to my modem was defective Cable guy replaced it & my problem was solved Thanks again for your response 
Am a happy camper now that my computer/modem/router/Ipad is working together Sigh!!


----------

